# Looking for advice on where to get HCG blood test in the uk



## Josiejo1976 (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi, where do you go for your blood tests when back in the uk? My clinic want a blood test rather than hpt on otd but where do I go? My local doctors are not particularly helpful, my test date is 13th June, I have to have a call with my gp on Friday 10th then assuming they refer me I then have to go to the blood taking unit in the hospital and ring my surgery back 2-3 days later for the results, I can't wait that long!! Any ideas how to locate private clinics that would do the test same day?? Xx


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi Josie 

Not sure if there's one near you but I used Pall Mall medical they are in Manchester and Liverpool and a few other locations, they saw me within an hour of me calling and emailed results within a few hours 

L xx


----------



## Josiejo1976 (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks Lilly, bit too far for me, I live in Northampton,but gives me some hope that there should be somewhere private I can go, just need to find it! Xx


----------



## Blueestone (Feb 28, 2015)

There's one in Sutton Coldfield called cherish - I'd imagine there's one close to you - have u googled? X


----------



## Hopefulshell (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi Josie

I used Nationwide Pathology in Weldon just off J1 of the A14. http://nationwidepathology.co.uk/contact-us/. I think they do a postal service but I actually went to see them in person on OTD, then twice more to check Beta levels were rising. Same-day service and really lovely staff. Would highly recommend them. Sorry, can't quite recall the cost. If you email them directly they'll give you all the info you need. I'm at a UK clinic which only does POAS tests and I wanted the accuracy of a blood test. The ladies taking the blood told me they performed lots of HCG and fertility tests for patients cycling overseas. The results are emailed through as a thorough lab report which you can then forward on to your clinic.

Best of luck

x

/links


----------



## Josiejo1976 (Aug 14, 2012)

Thank Bluestone, I tried googling but nothing really came up in Northampton, but I'll try MK which is where I work. Xx

Thanks hopefulshell I'll take a look, I don't think Weldon is too far away xx


----------

